# 14+ Inches of Rain



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Take your drain plug out of your boat if it is on a trailer. A boat can "sink" on a trailer with the plug in just as easy as a boat in the water sinks with no plug. It is just easier to get rid of the water when on a trailer. Either way the boat will fill up with water and ruin stuff.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

GREAT advice!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm not liking this forecast at all. Living on the river is great until it floods ,then not so much. Lol


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Where I live has been flooded out twice in '94 & '98. 2- 500 yr floods 4 yrs apart. It was bad.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Leaves can also act as a plug. Had my skiff almost full over the battery a couple years ago with nothing but leaves holding the water in.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Some advice here.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Definitely something to think about. I just bought a new boat and tried to remove the plug after reading this and the dang thing is corroded and stripped! My old one had a plastic screw that you could remove with your hand but this one looks to have what appears to be brass and it is rounded off.Sprayed with wd40 and let it sit but no luck yet. Thankfully it has drains and scuppers but any advice on removing the plug?


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Scouticus said:


> Definitely something to think about. I just bought a new boat and tried to remove the plug after reading this and the dang thing is corroded and stripped! My old one had a plastic screw that you could remove with your hand but this one looks to have what appears to be brass and it is rounded off.Sprayed with wd40 and let it sit but no luck yet. Thankfully it has drains and scuppers but any advice on removing the plug?


Spray some PB blaster on it. I always prefer the brass ones, we remove the plug every trip though. 

Luckily the whole assembly should be screwed in and sealed? You could swap in the future IMO.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

I was in the habit of removing it after each trip as well and thought that was just normal procedure but apparently not for this previous owner....monsoon or not, I want my plug out!!!


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

As mentioned, try your best to get it out but if you can't, replace the whole assembly.
If you do, clean the opening really well and use 5200 or at least 4200 on the replacement.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Try to spray it good from the inside too. Can you get a pipe wrench on it? Something else I thought up was if you can get some dry ice and hold it on the plug for a while that might help shrink the plug and break it free. Usually people use heat to break stuff loose but that would not be a good idea in your case. Just some thoughts.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

murfpcola said:


> Leaves can also act as a plug. Had my skiff almost full over the battery a couple years ago with nothing but leaves holding the water in.


Great advice about the leaves. No matter how much I clean the bilge I still find pieces leaves in my drain after a good rain.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Scouticus said:


> Definitely something to think about. I just bought a new boat and tried to remove the plug after reading this and the dang thing is corroded and stripped! My old one had a plastic screw that you could remove with your hand but this one looks to have what appears to be brass and it is rounded off.Sprayed with wd40 and let it sit but no luck yet. Thankfully it has drains and scuppers but any advice on removing the plug?


Drill the middle of it out, then drive it out with long punch/dowel. Rubber shouldn't be squeezing as hard.

And if ya'll have covers, make sure their supported so there's not going to be a low spot. Happened a few times to me and the water definitely isn't going to drain out.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Are we really going to get this rain??


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

BananaTom said:


> Are we really going to get this rain??




Nope, all the heavy rain will remain offshore. NWS MOBILE just released a new graphic showing 5.5 inches between now and Saturday, far off the 8-14 inches our gurus over WEAR 3 kept saying. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Rjw615 said:


> Nope, all the heavy rain will remain offshore. NWS MOBILE just released a new graphic showing 5.5 inches between now and Saturday, far off the 8-14 inches our gurus over WEAR 3 kept saying.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That makes me feel better :thumbsup:


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

No rain but new plug installation completed. Nothing like a bit of pressure to get a task done, thanks for the tips. I ended up just replacing the whole thing, $10 at West Marine for 2" brass, what a difference. Its like night and day from the old one. Too bad I had to throw away 3/4 tube of silicon, dumb that they don't have a smaller size. I'll learn yet....


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Glad you worked it out. 

For those brass plugs that have been rounded-off by using channel-lock pliers as some folk do ..... ya can just put a pipe wrench on 'em. _(after a little penetrating oil soak, of course) _Then go buy a couple of new plugs ... I always keep a spare stashed away on-board.


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Couple of things you can try. PB Blaster is much better than WD40. It's pretty good at breaking rust. Break Free is also available at most auto stores and it works decently on rust as well. Lastly, my go to product is Hilco. It's an industrial strength break free, but very hard to find locally. Even great products can't do it alone sometimes though. Heat will draw solvents in when your working somewhere you can use it and that's not the case in your situation. Your best chance at breaking it free will be to tap the plug several times lightly with a hammer. The tapping will help the solvents penetrate and break free the plug. Tap it every 30 minutes or so until it lets go... Good luck.:thumbsup:

http://www.ontimesupplies.com/lci808752-hilco-lube-aerosol.html




Scouticus said:


> Definitely something to think about. I just bought a new boat and tried to remove the plug after reading this and the dang thing is corroded and stripped! My old one had a plastic screw that you could remove with your hand but this one looks to have what appears to be brass and it is rounded off.Sprayed with wd40 and let it sit but no luck yet. Thankfully it has drains and scuppers but any advice on removing the plug?


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

So much for that monsoon though ehhh? Just a typical day in August around here. And thanks for the responses, as a new boater something that seems simple to one person might seem more daunting to me, nice to have some guidance when it comes to holes in my boat.


----------

